# Zignature Dog Food



## bailey02

Has anyone tried the Zignature Dog Food? I bought there Trout and Salmon dry dog food. We received Bailey's allergy test results back and I am having to change her dog food. So I thought I might give this a try.


----------



## jane and addison

How did you get Bailey tested? We are trying by guess and by golly. Still don't know.


----------



## bailey02

jane and addison said:


> How did you get Bailey tested? We are trying by guess and by golly. Still don't know.



Our Vet recommended getting the Liquid Gold Allergy. They drew her blood and we got the results about 3 week later. It cost $350.00 which to me it was worth it.


----------



## shellbeme

Zignature is a nice food, and decently priced. I used it for a while with Rocky when he was having issues. They say their company is all USA and ingredients are not sourced from China, but I had a hard time finding info on the company and their facebook page is not very active. I kinda feel like social networking is important for companies now days. I even e mailed them and had issues getting a response, I finnaly did get some answers on their facebook page but only after I had a tantrum over it and stopped using their products.


----------



## bailey02

shellbeme said:


> Zignature is a nice food, and decently priced. I used it for a while with Rocky when he was having issues. They say their company is all USA and ingredients are not sourced from China, but I had a hard time finding info on the company and their facebook page is not very active. I kinda feel like social networking is important for companies now days. I even e mailed them and had issues getting a response, I finnaly did get some answers on their facebook page but only after I had a tantrum over it and stopped using their products.


 What kind of issues was Rocky having and did hit help?


----------



## BradyLily

Hi everyone! Happy New Year! 
I haven't been on in a while, but always refer back to this forum when I'm having any issues with my babies. It's about food. My babies will eat just about any canned food I've tried. I only feed canned, not dry. I was feeding them Blue Buffalo (different proteins) and they loved it but their poops were soft. A friend suggested Wellness. They love it!! Again, I feed different proteins except chicken & turkey. My Brady has an issue with poultry. They really like Wellness, poops are good, but Brady is starting to get tear stains. Has anyone had an experience with feeding Wellness and developing tear stains? I wipe/dry his eyes 2-3 times per day and they really water. I'm working in the Simple line of Wellness. I'm wondering if it's the sweet potato that is giving him the tear stains. That is the common ingredient in the canned food. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 🐾


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy

Zignature Dog Food | Review and Rating

Most doggy nutritionists that are certified like to stay away from turkey if possible. There are other proteins that have more to offer. Read what it had to say.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I brought Zignature in for my LID dry food. It's a good food for a decent price. I sell it mainly for those people with large dogs. For the little dogs needing to be put on a LID, I really try to steer towards canned (raw if at all possible) unless they need a dry kibble for financial reasons. I don't hesitate a bit putting a dog on Zignature for an elimination diet. I usually start dogs that are having allergy or digestive issues on a 'cold' protein according to TCHM. So I usually start with the duck and peas formula. Although I'm having some really great results with the turkey and pea formula. I have no issues with using turkey as a protein source and use it in my own fluff's rotations a lot. I have two customers now who have dogs with severe IBD (not IBS) who are doing the best on turkey as their protein source. I've never heard of a vet nutritionist not liking turkey as a protein source, especially when it's followed by turkey meal in a dry kibble.


----------



## Chardy

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I brought Zignature in for my LID dry food. It's a good food for a decent price. I sell it mainly for those people with large dogs. For the little dogs needing to be put on a LID, I really try to steer towards canned (raw if at all possible) unless they need a dry kibble for financial reasons. I don't hesitate a bit putting a dog on Zignature for an elimination diet. I usually start dogs that are having allergy or digestive issues on a 'cold' protein according to TCHM. So I usually start with the duck and peas formula. Although I'm having some really great results with the turkey and pea formula. I have no issues with using turkey as a protein source and use it in my own fluff's rotations a lot. I have two customers now who have dogs with severe IBD (not IBS) who are doing the best on turkey as their protein source. I've never heard of a vet nutritionist not liking turkey as a protein source, especially when it's followed by turkey meal in a dry kibble.


I know IBD backwards... I could write a book-- Chardy actually went on home made ostrich and red pot the last 3 years of her life. The canine nutritionist that I had, along with the head nutritionist that helped me from Cornell University, said turkey does not have as much nutritional value as i.e.: duck... I wanted to try the turkey but they both said the same thing. I do know dogs can tolerate it well but to balance out you are adding a lot more things in to get the nutritional value. With IBD ... less is more... I was able to control Chardy without steroids her entire life- There was not a commercial diet she could tolerate. Her two proteins were Duck and Ostrich. I had to get more calories in with potato and glutinous rice. IT was a long road.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Chardy said:


> I know IBD backwards... I could write a book-- Chardy actually went on home made ostrich and red pot the last 3 years of her life. The canine nutritionist that I had, along with the head nutritionist that helped me from Cornell University, said turkey does not have as much nutritional value as i.e.: duck... I wanted to try the turkey but they both said the same thing. I do know dogs can tolerate it well but to balance out you are adding a lot more things in to get the nutritional value. With IBD ... less is more... I was able to control Chardy without steroids her entire life- There was not a commercial diet she could tolerate. Her two proteins were Duck and Ostrich. I had to get more calories in with potato and glutinous rice. IT was a long road.


I'm having some pretty amazing results with IBD dogs and IBS dogs using holistic supplements and no steroids. The one had been to Purdue and should have weighed 60 lbs. When his owner brought him to me after doing everything her vet had suggested as well as Purdue, he was down to around 45 lbs and she was seriously considering putting him down since he was suffering so much. When she brought him in to me, he had been on Budesonide for almost 3 years. He's no longer on it and hasn't been for over 1 1/2 years now. :chili: Looking at previous 3 years blood work, I've now had 2 vets and a vet tech say he should have died. His numbers did not improve until she followed the IBD protocol with my supplements. And the bloodwork clearly reflects it with the time correlation. :thumbsup: It still amazes me every time holistic works. It shouldn't, but it does!

My own Jett had severe IBS, possibly IBD but I didn't want to put him through the test to get the actual diagnosis. So I totally understand what you went through. Jett can now eat anything and everything but it took almost 3 years for me to get him there. My holistic vet is still amazed I was able to get him on raw so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Chardy

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm having some pretty amazing results with IBD dogs and IBS dogs using holistic supplements and no steroids. The one had been to Purdue and should have weighed 60 lbs. When his owner brought him to me after doing everything her vet had suggested as well as Purdue, he was down to around 45 lbs and she was seriously considering putting him down since he was suffering so much. When she brought him in to me, he had been on Budesonide for almost 3 years. He's no longer on it and hasn't been for over 1 1/2 years now. :chili: Looking at previous 3 years blood work, I've now had 2 vets and a vet tech say he should have died. His numbers did not improve until she followed the IBD protocol with my supplements. And the bloodwork clearly reflects it with the time correlation. :thumbsup: It still amazes me every time holistic works. It shouldn't, but it does!
> 
> My own Jett had severe IBS, possibly IBD but I didn't want to put him through the test to get the actual diagnosis. So I totally understand what you went through. Jett can now eat anything and everything but it took almost 3 years for me to get him there. My holistic vet is still amazed I was able to get him on raw so I'm pretty happy.



If I had listened to my vet, my poor girl would had not lived another year. Instead she was diagnosed with IBD in 2007 and passed from heart disease in 2012. Steroids and Z/D was the route he wanted me to go. Funny thing, Z/D didn't even work only if there were high doses of pred. It was the IMS at Cornell U that had a hidden holistic side to him that said to me two things. 1. We are stopping all drugs 2. Home cooked diet- He hooked me up with Cornell's (#1 vet school in the world) nutritionist that said here are some proteins we can try... (goat, ostrich, and rabbit) I choose Ostrich as it was the easiest to get at that time. Then we had to get a starch in there- so I did red pot's, as she had an oxalte stone back when she was 7. BTW- before she did pass she never ever got another stone. It was from not drinking enough water and kibble... really not from high oxalate foods ( not to mention that I thought that I was feeding good kibble back then because my vet recommended Hills T/D for her teeth.) Bunch of crap - and as time went on she was able to eat sweet pot's without incidence. 

As time went on and the gut got under control I was able to add in pre/pro biotics and some really good supplements that helped digestion. IBD does not go away.. but you can control it. We were able to control it but we had blips-- It is an autoimmune disease and if it is truly never goes away and it will show its ugly face from time to time. I guess Crystal, that is why I am such a nut here with diet. I learned and know so much regarding maltese and food. My little girl had the worst tear stains in the world. It was within a month on the home cooked diet that I realized wow... no more tears.. no more stains... that beautiful white face! I know for some it is what is affordable but you can home cook cheaper than buy any commercial food. You must be sure to balance the food out. I am so happy that you have been able to help so many!! Bless your heart!! I know how you feel and how passionate you are, I am too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Chardy said:


> If I had listened to my vet, my poor girl would had not lived another year. Instead she was diagnosed with IBD in 2007 and passed from heart disease in 2012. Steroids and Z/D was the route he wanted me to go. Funny thing, Z/D didn't even work only if there were high doses of pred. It was the IMS at Cornell U that had a hidden holistic side to him that said to me two things. 1. We are stopping all drugs 2. Home cooked diet- He hooked me up with Cornell's (#1 vet school in the world) nutritionist that said here are some proteins we can try... (goat, ostrich, and rabbit) I choose Ostrich as it was the easiest to get at that time. Then we had to get a starch in there- so I did red pot's, as she had an oxalte stone back when she was 7. BTW- before she did pass she never ever got another stone. It was from not drinking enough water and kibble... really not from high oxalate foods ( not to mention that I thought that I was feeding good kibble back then because my vet recommended Hills T/D for her teeth.) Bunch of crap - and as time went on she was able to eat sweet pot's without incidence.
> 
> As time went on and the gut got under control I was able to add in pre/pro biotics and some really good supplements that helped digestion. IBD does not go away.. but you can control it. We were able to control it but we had blips-- It is an autoimmune disease and if it is truly never goes away and it will show its ugly face from time to time. I guess Crystal, that is why I am such a nut here with diet. I learned and know so much regarding maltese and food. My little girl had the worst tear stains in the world. It was within a month on the home cooked diet that I realized wow... no more tears.. no more stains... that beautiful white face! I know for some it is what is affordable but you can home cook cheaper than buy any commercial food. You must be sure to balance the food out. I am so happy that you have been able to help so many!! Bless your heart!! I know how you feel and how passionate you are, I am too.


There is a bit of different thinking among holistic vets concerning IBD. If you talk to a vet who is more of a western holistic vet they will say exactly what you are saying. If you talk to a holistic vet who practices TCHM, they will say that if the dog was born with or developed IBD as a very young puppy, then they are Chi deficient and you will always be managing the disease and will never be able to rotate foods, keeping them forever on a fairly limited diet. But if the dog develops it later in life, you can often in a sense fully heal the GI system. Although they will always be susceptible to 'blow ups' here and there but then again easily gotten under control again. I think that's what's so fascinating about holistic medicine, especially TCHM. It's not a 'one fix for everyone' for any particular problem. They really delve into the history of the patient, the personality, behavior, etc... I still remember thinking 'what the heck?' when my holistic vet asked if my Zoe dreamed a lot. I thought, what does that have to do with anything?? It's just so fascinating. With Jett, he specifically asked about OCD type behaviors. Does it stress him if things get out of order? Does it stress him if you put his food in another dog's bowl or set his food bowl down in a different spot? So again with certain personality types, I think prognosis would vary. I don't know about ostrich but I do know that goat and rabbit are one of easiest to digest proteins out there so it makes good sense to use those when possible for an IBD dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## MalshiBeau

*Zignature dog food*

I was told at Healthy Pets Store that potatoes (not yams) and grains can cause tear staining. Zignature has neither. My question is where are these companies getting their fish from? 
I wonder because of Pacific Ocean fish and the Fukishima radiation leak which continues to flow into the ocean from the Japan disaster. I've read not to eat seafood from the Pacific Ocean because of this which is so sad! :crying:


----------



## maddysmom

MalshiBeau said:


> I was told at Healthy Pets Store that potatoes (not yams) and grains can cause tear staining. Zignature has neither. My question is where are these companies getting their fish from?
> I wonder because of Pacific Ocean fish and the Fukishima radiation leak which continues to flow into the ocean from the Japan disaster. I've read not to eat seafood from the Pacific Ocean because of this which is so sad! :crying:


This is such an old post but thought i would answer.
From their site.
WHITEFISH FORMULA (DRY) | Zignature


----------



## mdbflorida

We recently had months of try and error for Zach. And we love the Kangaroo one. It is the only one that stopped the butt explosions. Boo loves it too. It helped with allergies and is tummy issues.


----------



## maddysmom

mdbflorida said:


> We recently had months of try and error for Zach. And we love the Kangaroo one. It is the only one that stopped the butt explosions. Boo loves it too. It helped with allergies and is tummy issues.


Which is why rotating proteins every 3-4 months is really important. This way the body doesn't become immune reactive and cause such auto immune disease like IBD. Your boys are doing very well on Kangaroo but I would still rotate within the same brand of food, so they don't become intolerant to the kangaroo. Otherwise, you will start running out of options as the years go on :thumbsup:
Miss you, Mags!


----------

